# Does anyone use Heels Traumeel and Zeel



## JasperLoki

If so, does it help with osteoarthritis for your GSD? (can you use together, or are they kind of the same?

Jasper gets injections of Adequan 1 x a month, and I give him Glyco-flex3.

He can't take any NSAID drugs.

I was curious if anyone uses it, if so, what dosage amount (any info and protocol would be great), and do you use it with any other supplements?

I was also curious if it could be used daily, and for lifelong use.

I think entirely pets sells the Traumeel.

Thank you









One last question, does homeopathic vets use Adequan?


----------



## LisaT

I've used them. Some people report great results. I do think that they are similar -- I would use just one, not in combination.

My mom has severe spine issues. She uses arnica (for the muscle problems) and hypericum (for the nerve problems). She has used them for years, and swears that they are one of the few things that help during certain times. I believe that those two are ingredients in the products that you mentioned. I gave her another combination for low back pain and I believe she said that that one helped too.

I believe that the products that you mentioned are meant for long term use., and daily.

There aren't many homeopathic vets around, so I'm wondering if you mean holistic vets (which include homeopathy), or just those that practice homeopathy. If a vet does only homeopathy, then they won't use adequan. However, I think that most holistic vets would use it, if they are set up. I've been to several holistic vets, and some that aren't quite all in one category. I think it depends on how their office is set up. The last holistic vet that I took Max too only did acupuncture and chiropractic, and the adequan would have been out of the scope of that clinic. however, the other holistic vets I have seen would administer it. So i guess it all depends on the vet.


----------



## JasperLoki

Thanks Lisa









Thanks for the info, very helpful.

I didn't even know of a difference between the two (holistic and homeopathic), so thank you for bringing that to light









I hope your Mom is doing better


----------



## LisaT

Thank you Jack, she is, Dad too. Having aging parents sucks.

I see you are back on the board too -- guess we both were away, for different reasons. Welcome back









It's easy to get the holistic/homeopathic thing mixed up -- people do all the time -- I used to too


----------



## JasperLoki

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThank you Jack, she is, Dad too. Having aging parents sucks.
> 
> I see you are back on the board too -- guess we both were away, for different reasons. Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to get the holistic/homeopathic thing mixed up -- people do all the time -- I used to too


Your welcome Lisa









Yes, I see in the future having to take care of my mother (she is like 60, and she has smoked since she was 18







(LOL, it's no use in preaching to her about the dangers, she just doesn't listen









Thanks for all the insight









I hope things work out for you parents as well


----------



## Maedchen

I prefer not to give mercury (in Traumeel) to my dog for longer periods- and especially not in low potency, but that's just me.







back, Jack!


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenI prefer not to give mercury (in Traumeel) to my dog for longer periods- and especially not in low potency, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back, Jack!


Hey Maedchen, why do you say that about the mercury?

After Indy's mast cell tumor was removed, I think we used either 6c or 12c in one of the mercs -- there is actually a protocal for when a tumor appears at the site of a bee sting, who knew?

Anyway, she didn't do well on it past a certain point.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007....Yes, I see in the future having to take care of my mother (she is like 60, and she has smoked since she was 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL, it's no use in preaching to her about the dangers, she just doesn't listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Nope, there's no sense in preaching - we're just left to help deal with the consequences









Although, when my dad was in his 50's, he went camping one year and purposely left his cigarettes home. That's how he quit. 

Sure am glad I wasn't on *that* camping trip!!


----------



## Maedchen

_Anyway, she didn't do well on it past a certain point. _

That's called an aggravation through overuse.







You can also easily cause disease symptoms of the remedy by giving homeopathics for long periods of time and really interrupt the lifeforce. The low potencies like 6c/12c have more of the actual substance then higher potencies like 30c etc,- that's important to consider when giving toxic substances like mercury for longer periods.


----------



## JasperLoki

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenI prefer not to give mercury (in Traumeel) to my dog for longer periods- and especially not in low potency, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back, Jack!


Thanks to both


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen_Anyway, she didn't do well on it past a certain point. _
> 
> That's called an aggravation through overuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also easily cause disease symptoms of the remedy by giving homeopathics for long periods of time and really interrupt the lifeforce. The low potencies like 6c/12c have more of the actual substance then higher potencies like 30c etc,- that's important to consider when giving toxic substances like mercury for longer periods.


Yeah, and I don't remember what the symptoms were and what we switched her too. That dog, Miss Indy, is one very sensitive dog -- homeopathy works very well on her!


----------

